# Menstrual migraines.. Significant?



## katehe (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi there
I suffer with terrible monthly migraines just before and day of af. I realise this is due to the sudden drop in progesterone.  
(Fine on mini pill before ttc)
Questions
1. Is this in anyway significant to IF.?
2. What can I do about this torture? Progesterone cream?
3.does this relate to lh / ahm tests?
Any advice, gratefully received.. Kate


----------



## katehe (Mar 27, 2011)

Also, I am going to start DHEA next month. Could that help? I have read that it can helps increase all the hormones...


----------

